# A Hype-X PFS



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ok so I'm reading how the very cleaver bj000 'finds' timber materials by ordering samples from timber merchants and decide to pull into a flooring specialist....
After having three 3' Spotted Gum samples plonked into ones mitts I offed home. Next thing you know...
Arrggghhhhhh The PFS virus has definatly hit Aussie shores..........



























This one was finished in no time because I've made cattys that take so loooooong to finish and then there too nice to use as a practicle tool so they then go into the collection. Actually I made this one whilst waiting for other stuff to dry or cure and I'm betting once the bands go on It will get used. I really need the shooting practice I can tell you.
Enjoy...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aussie Aussie Aussie !!!

You do your country proud man.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This one is just Gorgeous.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lordy Beejasus .... that is a slick looking little sucker!!!







I'll bet you will NOT be able to resist using that one. PFS virus strikes again ... welcome to the league of the walking dead ....









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking a pic 4, I think your tubes might be a bit thin


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That is awesome work! What's the coating?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done! Looks like a keeper to be very proud of.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Looking a pic 4, I think your tubes might be a bit thin


Yeah well they certainly not any kind of huntin bands...


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Aras said:


> That is awesome work! What's the coating?


just a marine exterior polyurathane in a pressure pack. No stain on this one


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... wonderful nice job!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome.. great score!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

It's already got a classic look .. beauty in simple lines. Wow.

Al


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well thankyou all. Your comments are well recieved
Cheers


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> Lordy Beejasus .... that is a slick looking little sucker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once you start making pickle forks.. you wont be able to stop lol


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome work man! i like it a lot.


----------

